# Liftopia



## westerner (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys, was wondering if I should wait for Liftopia to discount BC tickets, or just go ahead and buy them on the beavercreek.com website. I guess my question is, how does Liftopia work? It almost seems like they'll never discount the BC tickets.

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum or if this is common knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## arbor (Oct 17, 2010)

they've been pretty good about answering people's questions on their facebook page. might be worth trying that... Liftopia - Discount Lift Tickets | Facebook


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

liftopia has its ups and downs.

pros- u can get discounted tix

cons- non refundable...it dont matter if ur flight got cancelled, ur dog died or u broke ur leg...no ands, ifs, or buts

i bought from them last yr when i went to Utah...i had some issues with my flight and i thought i wouldnt make it the next day to ride, so i called up liftopia explained to them my situation and they said..."sorry, cant help u there, thanks for ur money" but luckily i made it to utah on time


----------



## westerner (Nov 1, 2010)

Haha. Thanks guys, just posted on their facebook!


----------

